# General > Recommendations >  Looking for a recommendation

## linzy222

Could anyone recommend a site for unlocking car stereo codes or how to get a code for a sony CDX-M630

I have lost the code so i can't get it working

All it says is "code in" all the time and i can't do anything

Can anyone plz help

----------


## AR

If you look in the back of the autotader there are companies that work with car audio, maybe one of those could help or at least tell you who to get in contact with?

----------


## Dali

try ebay as there many people who lock them without having to send the unit just like you can do mobiles now

----------

